# What phone and what to replace with??



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Upgrade due soon. Well i can upgrade early with no costs but the packages arnt as good, minimal differences lol.

Currently got the P20 pro which has been fantastic. Very much like my old (loved) Iphone 7 which just worked with zero issues.

What next. Maybe the new Iphone SE?

Contract prices are 2 years, £34 ish a month and no upfront costs.
Have considered buying the phone outright at £400 and paying a sim only at £20 p/m.

Anyone in a similar situation?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Imprezaworks said:


> Upgrade due soon. Well i can upgrade early with no costs but the packages arnt as good, minimal differences lol.
> 
> Currently got the P20 pro which has been fantastic. Very much like my old (loved) Iphone 7 which just worked with zero issues.
> 
> ...


Refurbed p30 on musicmagpie for about 360. Then SIM free. 4 refurbed phones in our house at mo, never an issue. 12mth warranty with them too.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Contracts are cheaper again. You can get 100GB on EE for £20 per month, but the cost of contracts is less than the purchase price of the phone. Unless you already have a good phone. 

Isn't the iPhone SE the Apple budget phone? Doesn't sound like an upgrade.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Better half has the P30, decent.

The SE is the cheapest phone with a better chip etc. Yeah the overall cost over two years makes the contract slightly cheaper. The SE appealed not being tied into a contract. Although I have been with EE for like 15 or so years.


----------



## M444KNG (Mar 21, 2014)

Have you had a look at mobile phones direct. Here is a iPhone 11 with 120GB unlimited text and mins, plus a years subscription to Apple TV worth £5 a month for £40. They've also got deals on the IPhone SE

https://www.mobilephonesdirect.co.uk/o2-contract-mobile-phones/apple-iphone-11-64gb-black


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Yeah pretty sure i have seen similar. Just a pain swapping numbers over?

I spoke with EE about other companies doing cheaper deals. He said,

The service won't be as good.
We don't allow them the same speeds.
If you see a better deal ring and see if we can match it.

My contract has just under 100 days left with an £80 balance which they will cover if i upgrade now.

Or wait until I have 45 days remaining and speak to retention's to get the deal I would like.


----------



## M444KNG (Mar 21, 2014)

It’s not too bad if your not with them already, it’s just a case of getting the PAC code from them and porting it over.

I’ve used them before, so has someone at my work and someone else I know and we’ve never had an issue. Not much difference from that and going into carphone warehouse. The cash back redemption offer they’ve got is a bit of a pain

Also if you check mobiles.co.uk they’re part of car phone warehouse but can’t compete with price.

Another option I seen if you have sky tv is they offer not bad discounts through their VIP scheme. If your looking at virgin mobiles watch out because their contracts are 36 months as standard, I almost got caught with that.

The last plan I had I got the best deal from EE direct but that’s not usually the case.

I normally get bored of phones after a year and for a while kept changing contracts lol


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Yup saw the Sky deal. Looked cheap, rang and yeah 36 months. I was like no thanks lol


----------



## M444KNG (Mar 21, 2014)

There’s an iPhone SE with 18GB unlimited text and mins £50 up front for £26 a month. Old phone may cover the upfront and maybe a bit more? That’s on Vodafone through mobiles.co.uk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

OK thanks. Yeah I value my phone at £150.

Will get in touch with EE direct and see what they can do.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

You're going to hate this, but all these "new" singing and dancing mega quid phones seem to be a bit of a ripoff, I paid £120 for a brand new phone that takes pictures, allows me to watch videos and farce book, it can "talk" to Alexa and her cronies, adds, subtracts and can control the lights in the house via an app, basically the same as the megabuck phones, everyone has to have!! what is the attraction of these things, I only bought this phone as my old one "that did 90%" of the new one ended up with a battery that wouldn't hold a charge, and a sim only card, also the same make as the old phone a "Doogee S60 Lite. Does anyone care to put me right, please??


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Mmm OK. You could say that about pretty much anything. It's what people are in too.

I get what you're saying, simplicity without the price tag.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm not knocking people don't think I am, I can see the same thing with almost everything, but a phone is hardly the comparable difference between a ford KA and a Lambo!!


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Depends on the spec of the ka


----------

